
Meet Uber’s software engineer apprentices - popcorn49
https://eng.uber.com/engineer-apprentices/
======
sidcool
A great initiative.

It's funny though, how hard they are trying to shed their image as a
misogynistic organization. Probably in the right direction hopefully.

~~~
slivym
It's nice, but I'm not sure it's a good idea. I've worked in companies that
have had toxic cultures before and bringing young and inexperienced people
into that situation was a really bad idea. This is a good idea for a company
that doesn't have Uber's problems, but the worry is that you're taking
people's first experience in computer science and making it a part of a
culture clash. You're likely to re-entrench the existing culture and push
these people out of software engineering for good.

------
bastawhiz
It's fascinating to me that two years ago, these folks would have been happily
hired as "eng 1". Entire teams were composed of folks that had just completed
boot camps. I'd love to hear from one of those current/former junior engineers
about what they think of this new program and whether it feels like a slight.

